# A little puppy teeter



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Because the agility subforum isn't active enough! 

Enjoy the cuteness. This little dude was with me for some training until he was sold by a local breeder.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm a fan of getting them going at a young age as well....I have used the playground apparatus at the park down the street to do somewhat similar.....crossing the "shaky bridge", going through the tunnel and going down a small slide..etc....If introduced properly, it certainly has merit.

The little dude never even thought twice...you led/distracted him wonderfully.


SuperG


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love it!!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

He was definitely very confident on it. Food drive and stable breeding can do wonders!


----------

